# CA ZEPHYER



## Bill (Nov 7, 2006)

I was on the Zephyer last February(east bound). So much is written about the going thru the the Rockies and other mountain terain that the train travels thru but I thought the section south of Salt Lake City going thru the desert and complete and utter desolution...the way it was back when the rail was laid. Just cruising along I could see where the old rail bed was laid.This part of the train trip I think is over looked, wide open territory,beautiful country.....enjoy the ride.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree. Then the part between Grand Junction and Glenwood Springs with the buttes and the wide open views of the Colorado river.

As far as I am concerned, that is my favorite train. I may nail it again this year too. LOL


----------



## XNWA (Nov 8, 2006)

Bill said:


> I was on the Zephyer last February(east bound). So much is written about the going thru the the Rockies and other mountain terain that the train travels thru but I thought the section south of Salt Lake City going thru the desert and complete and utter desolution...the way it was back when the rail was laid. Just cruising along I could see where the old rail bed was laid.This part of the train trip I think is over looked, wide open territory,beautiful country.....enjoy the ride.


I am planing a trip on the CZ in Feb. Realy looking forward to it as my first LD train trip.


----------



## Bill (Nov 11, 2006)

XNWA,

Hope you have a great time on your first Long distance train. The CA Zephyer should not let you down.I was so lucky on my last trip,a bright sunny day,clear skys,on time.....beautiful scenery in the desert area if you just sit back and look at it. As much as I liked the mountains..........that part of the train ride I think I liked the best,just the openess of the land,the way it looked as the rails were laid,the hardships,and seeing where all the folk lore came from about the west......I was looking out the window every second I could,my roomette,dinner or observation car,soo much to see and only a second to make it one of your memories that you will not forget.

Let us know how your trip went

I was just comenting on the trip south of Salt Lake City and east till the train hits the mountains.


----------

